

Who Creates Jobs? Small vs Large vs Young - maheshs
http://www.nber.org/papers/w16300

======
skowmunk
Aren't both important?

Large companies are like anchors for a society, providing stability
(relatively, of course) to large populations in a society AND to lots of small
companies that can exist to support the activities of those larger companies
and the lives of those working in the larger companies.

Small companies, of course, create jobs and economic activity of their own -
that's important. Also the small company of today is often the large company
of tomorrow, It did be important for that conveyor belt of large company
creation be kept running.

Which company in the fortune 500 did not start off as a small company in the
past?

